# [By Demand] - Digit January 2007



## FatBeing (Nov 19, 2006)

Featuring in December:

Two years of Digit and Fast Track
The only Boot CD you'll ever need
dyne:bolic - the all-multimedia Linux Live CD
Utilities - Essentials and more

One DVD, all fun.

(Any vagueness is purely for marketing purposes.)

On to the new year's demands....


----------



## bhunnu16 (Nov 19, 2006)

plz include these.

1)   Autopatcher XP Aug full, Nov. update
2)   Adobe 8 pro trial
3)   Visual studio 2005 express edition


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 19, 2006)

latest autopatcher


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 19, 2006)

Flash 9 Trial
Fast track to Flash
Fast track to Flash
Fast track to Flash
Fast track to Flash
Fast track to Flash
Please
Plssssssss


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 19, 2006)

Gothic 3 Demo !
Latest Autopatcher Version
Adobe® Creative Suite® 2 Trial


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Nov 19, 2006)

Try to include 
intervideo windvd 8 

nero 7.5.7 enhanced version 

avg antispyware 7.5

sony ericsson latest version pc suite

sony ericsson themes,application(freeware),my phone explorer latest version


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 19, 2006)

vs express suite
complete msdn library
latest dotnet framework
eclipse for windows with all language support
qt4 for windows
maya ple latest


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Nov 19, 2006)

Fast Track On Flash 8 Pro & Flash 9 Trial
__________
Also include Windows Vista and some cool movie like Ice Age 2 or Shrek.


----------



## coolendra (Nov 19, 2006)

more ebooks on programming.... some kool video editing software ...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 19, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Featuring in December:
> 
> Two years of Digit and Fast Track
> The only Boot CD you'll ever need
> ...


 
could you please brief the contents?


----------



## harikrishnat (Nov 19, 2006)

please include a DVD containing all the softwares discussed in the "fast track to open source software",

OR atleast  Celestia for windows


----------



## SE><IE (Nov 19, 2006)

अंकल-अंकल, मेरे लिये एक बडा सा पोस्टर दे दो प्लीज 
और हाँ, जनवरी का स्वचालित-थेकली-लगाने-वाला-सॉफ्टवेयर मी दे देना :d


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 20, 2006)

^^ what automatic software r u asking for???


----------



## SE><IE (Nov 20, 2006)

autopather = स्वचालित-थेकली-लगाने-वाला-सॉफ्टवेयर

it ain't a software though


----------



## manoranjan sahoo (Nov 20, 2006)

plz plz give any vm player,gsx server ,esx server




   content sof digit december 2006 rocks .lets c what is actually there


----------



## caleb (Nov 20, 2006)

1. XP Autopatcher Aug full & the latest updates.   2. Themes, Ringtones, screensavers for Symbian cellphones   3. Detailed article on how to convert Mini DV videoes to DVD (with screenshots in the article & free software in CD or DVD)...hey thanks for all the neat stuff ur giving with DEC issue...no wonder ur my favourite tech magazine...keep up the fantastic work ur doing.


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 20, 2006)

~ The new Portable Apps Suite from Portableapps.com
~ Total Commander PowerPack
~ All Windows XP Powertoys from
*www.majorgeeks.com/Microsoft_...Toys_d710.html
~ Sabayon Linux (Whenever you want to give a distro - there's a full (DVD) and a light (CD) version)
~ Pinnacle Studio 10X demo (if available)
~ Any Free Game from
*www.simsarchive.jumbahost.com/freegames3.php
And Plz make a Fast track on MacOSX, CCNA, MSCE2003 or RHCE
(If any of this is included earlier u can ofcourse leave it out)


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 20, 2006)

ebook, whole lot of utilities, previous versions of digit mag in pdfs.


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 20, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> ~ Any Free Game from
> *www.simsarchive.jumbahost.com/freegames3.php



Really nice link. All free games. Do have a look at it.


----------



## gyanishgaurav (Nov 20, 2006)

can u tell me how 2 bypass cyberoam.


----------



## Angad singh (Nov 20, 2006)

Plzzzz Plzzzz give some widescreen wallpapers resolution (1280x800)


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 20, 2006)

F1 99-02 2005 Mod pleeeeeeeease


----------



## DukeNukem (Nov 21, 2006)

CODECS for LINUX for ALL MEDIA FILES
Programming Kinda Stuff, Lots and lots of it
Give OracleXE for WINDOWS/Linux (.rmp/.deb), 
VS STUDIO 2K5 Team Foundation Server (trial), 
SQL SERVER 2K5 (Trail), 
TOAD For Oracle/SQL Server/My SQL
E-Books On Programming.


----------



## caleb (Nov 21, 2006)

Free or Trial version of Flash Lite 1.0 or 1.1 or 2.1    ................ anyone will do PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE


----------



## power_8383 (Nov 21, 2006)

Plz give the review for best antivirus and antispyware in magezine.


----------



## malhotra.priyam (Nov 21, 2006)

Adobe Flash Professional 9

Fast Track to Flash Pro 8 & Action Scripting

Fast Track to 3d animation

Source code of the Flash interface of Digit Cd and Dvd and way to make it


----------



## guru (Nov 21, 2006)

Microsoft Expression Web Beta 1 ( Frontpage 2007 ---- > I think)

Download link.
*download.microsoft.com/download/9/a/d/9adb091b-70f1-4c10-87c1-81d928d7a61f/WebDesigner.exe


----------



## nish_higher (Nov 21, 2006)

Stop giving cds now.Shift to dual layer dvds.so u can give tons of stuff like games,programmin apps and all that so that everyone gets wat he wants.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Nov 21, 2006)

sum gud yahoo widgets n sum gud full ver. games


----------



## harikrishnat (Nov 21, 2006)

i want all the product comparison lists that DIGIT has tested in the whole year(2006),  in PDF format.

and

i want internet Explorer 7

please include these 2 please please....!


----------



## baccilus (Nov 22, 2006)

nish_higher said:
			
		

> Stop giving cds now.Shift to dual layer dvds.so u can give tons of stuff like games,programmin apps and all that so that everyone gets wat he wants.


      I agree. Won't it be better to give just one dual layer DVD? Please comment!


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Nov 22, 2006)

*PLS GIVE SUM BEST PLUGINS , EXTENSIONS N THEMES FOR FIREFOX 2.0*


----------



## Shreyes P (Nov 22, 2006)

Fast track to fruity loops


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 23, 2006)

latest autopatcher
windvd  8
virtual cd 8.0


----------



## Neeraj Singh (Nov 23, 2006)

I too want ' Swachalit thakeli lagane wala software'

Cool name from SE><IE


----------



## aryayush (Nov 23, 2006)

Angad singh said:
			
		

> Plzzzz Plzzzz give some widescreen wallpapers resolution (1280x800)


Even if they do (which they most probably won't), they are not going to sort it in terms of different resolutions and it can be a pain to sift through all the wallpapers to find the ones that are in your specified resolution. It is better to download them on your own. Follow the link below for some of the best wallpapers on the internet:

deviantART Search: 1280x800

All of them are 1280x800 resolution widescreen wallpapers.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Nov 23, 2006)

Autopatcher
Maya Learning Edition


----------



## mihirvashist (Nov 25, 2006)

plz do give all the open source software reviewed in fast track to open source in november 2006


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 25, 2006)

please upload the Dec contents


----------



## akshey_s (Nov 25, 2006)

WhY the hell are you guys not including the demoes of all the latest EA sports/Games released this october.

Please(requesting)
include the foll. demoes

1- Fifa 2007 demo
2-cricket 2007 demo
3-Need for speed Carbon demo
4-NBA live 2007 Demo
5-Fifa manager(also called Total club manager)2007.
__________
pLease     include              photoshop             elements             AND             ALL            oF              ADOBE              IMAGE               EDITING              SOFTWARS


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 25, 2006)

why at all you people ask for demos of games they just suck the space of the media, it s better to have software.


----------



## caleb (Nov 26, 2006)

Full version game of TOBI ON THE RUN...please please please...it will have my kids praying for decades of prosperity for DIGIT magazine...Thanks a million in advance.


----------



## soham (Nov 26, 2006)

I have noticed a thing that you havent reviewed any RAM in the last two years. Please try to include a review of some of 667mhz and 800mhz RAMs.
__________


			
				akshey_s said:
			
		

> WhY the hell are you guys not including the demoes of all the latest EA sports/Games released this october.
> 
> Please(requesting)
> include the foll. demoes
> ...



Probably they want to keep the demos for Skoar. I havent seen a single game video in the last few months, Come-on guys atleast you can give some videos and keep the demos for Skoar.


----------



## jasku (Nov 26, 2006)

Pls provide the 

*"America's Army: Special Forces (Overmatch) 2.7"*

.... coz its u guys who got me hooked to this game...wen u gave the 2.4 version last year....love it!!...pls do put it...if u  havent already put it in the DEC'06 issue

THanks


----------



## caleb (Nov 27, 2006)

Any free version flash player, supporting Symbian OS running cellphones...if not a demo will do.


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't think many people enjoy multiplayer-only games, since very few play in a lan or have unlimited broadband. And even with unlimited BB, the upload speeds are so low, that the game lags. Try to give more single player games than multiplayer.


----------



## rimms kaur (Nov 27, 2006)

will love get hand on Knoppix 5.01 cd version


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 28, 2006)

* Ultimate Boot CD*

A collection of ultimate diagonistic tools in one CD, for recovering and repairing files from crashed system, forgotten password etc. Includes dozens of toolf including 4 different anti viruses.

*www.ultimatebootcd.com/

iso - 140MB
Zipped - 83 MB


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 28, 2006)

its being given with dec issue.


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 28, 2006)

Windows VISTA
Office 2007
Vienna Transformation pack available at joejoe.org


----------



## Kenshin (Nov 28, 2006)

Vista RC2 or RC1 pls pls pls....we can't download tat 2.6GBs


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 28, 2006)

Ya truly
Instead of those stupid movies  put Vista RC1 or RC2 Beta.
Don't forget to put Flash 9
FAST TRACK TO FLASH


----------



## Tapomay (Nov 29, 2006)

*Xilisoft Ripper Pack Platinum *
(It contains DVD Ripper Platinum, Video Converter, Audio Converter, DVD Creator and CD Ripper. These support almost all audio-video formats out there. Great apps. Please include this one)  

*www.xilisoft.com/downloads/x-ripper-pack-platinum.zip


*ImTOO Ripper Pack Platinum*
(Another great toolset)

*www.imtoo.com/downloads/ripper-pack-platinum.zip


*Corel Snapfire Plus 1.1*


----------



## caleb (Nov 29, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> I don't think many people enjoy multiplayer-only games, since very few play in a lan or have unlimited broadband. And even with unlimited BB, the upload speeds are so low, that the game lags. Try to give more single player games than multiplayer.


 I TOTALLY AGREE...pls listen to blackpearl.


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 29, 2006)

where are the contents of DIGIT Dec'06?


----------



## manoranjan sahoo (Nov 29, 2006)

this one 4 an avid reader please Ultimate Boot CD


----------



## darklord_2007 (Nov 29, 2006)

1}Windows Vista
2}Microsoft office 2007
3}NFS Carbon


----------



## FatBeing (Nov 29, 2006)

manoranjan sahoo said:
			
		

> this one 4 an avid reader please Ultimate Boot CD


You'll find the Ultimate Boot CD in December itself


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 29, 2006)

why are you not uploading the contents of dec issue?


----------



## Areeb Khan (Nov 29, 2006)

Please Give:

Microsoft Windows Vista RC 2
Microsoft Office 2007 BETA 2
Knoppix
Suse 10
Thanks.

__________
Please Give:

Microsoft Windows Vista RC 2
Microsoft Office 2007 BETA 2
Knoppix
Suse 10
Thanks.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 29, 2006)

@Areeb Khan.... if they listen to you and give all that, (in that January DVD) I will throw you a party.

Aditya


----------



## Tapomay (Nov 30, 2006)

*All the 'Open Source' softwares mentioned in Nov'06 'Fast Track'.*

It will be a great collection.   Thanks...








And Dec'06 contents please.....


----------



## caleb (Nov 30, 2006)

Some basic info on how to install programs in Mandriva Linux 2007 plus tips & tricks, for newbies like me to Linux...but with no jaragon please as ALL the Linux forum I've been to (except for some forum members in Digit) everything & everyone seems to speak in "hi-tech linux" ... this is EXTREMELY discouraging for a newbie who's considering to migrate to Linux...I say this after reading several newbie's reaction in Linux forums.

All that to say is PLEASE provide some BASIC stuff for newbies about how to install MandrivaLinux 2007 OS what are the programs to choose & how one can update or add additional programs from the web etc etc...you folk at Digit are smart so I'm sure you can think of more.

Thanks in advance


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 30, 2006)

And Dec'06 contents please.....[/quote]

check the wesite its uploaded there.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 30, 2006)

where's the Dec contents ?????


----------



## ajay_sparklingboy@yahoo.c (Dec 1, 2006)

*Please include :*

 Advanced Windows Care Personal  

 Window Washer 

 Mz Ultimate Tweaker  

 Super Logic Super Utilities  

 Registry Mechanic™ 6.0 for Windows 

 Corel VENTURA ( v. 10 )  

If not all plz include registry mechanic 6.0 . I hope you will include.


----------



## supportreq (Dec 2, 2006)

I would like to see Sauver Linux distribution in Digit.

Sauver has a very high ranking at distrorankings.com and most imp it is developed by a person from mumbai.. he mentions he is a high school student..

the website for the same is
*www.sauveros.com


----------



## GaV (Dec 2, 2006)

Well,
I expect
- many freewares
- less games

*Microsoft Softwares*
Windows Vista Beta 2
Office 2007 Enterprise Beta
Direct X

*Adobe Softwares*
Acrobat Reader Pro
Photoshop

*Linux
*Fedora Core 5 32bit
Live Cd's


*Fast Track
*Windows Vista
Macromedia Flash
PHP
Scripts
*
Games*
Latest Games
Free wares Prefered


----------



## FatBeing (Dec 2, 2006)

To all those who requested:

We gave Office 2007 Beta 2 in August, and we're not allowed to distribute Vista RC2. 

Our hands our tied, but you could bug Microsoft if you want it bad.


----------



## jasku (Dec 3, 2006)

guys pls pls put in the latest ver of Americas Army!!!!


----------



## dfordigit (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi sir,

Yesterday autopatcher has announced  a huge full november release. It contains windows media player 11, internet explorer 7, and all that we want.

As it's size is very big for dial up users , it's 330 MB ,pl give it in your jan dvd.

No need for back releases as it contains all.

*autopatcher.sjc.cachefly.net/AutoPatcher_XP_Nov06_ENU_Full.exe

Thank you.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 3, 2006)

Americas army please !!


----------



## nightcrawler (Dec 3, 2006)

I had asked for the latest MSDN and the latest .NET Framework for december. Though MSDN was not given .NET framework 2.0 was give in December. Thanks for it. But .NET framework 3.0 (WinFX) has already been released in November by latest .NET framework i meant .NET framework 3.0. So Plz plz in Jan Issue include .NET framework 3.0 and the latest MSDN.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 3, 2006)

Max Payne Kung fu mod v3.0 pleeeeaaaasssssssssse
and lots of full version games.(good ones)


----------



## smj (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey I want New star soccer 3 trial (10 mb) from www.newstarsoccer.com and its commentry update (45 mb) from *www.nssunplugged.com/. Please
__________
i want 
New star soccer 3 trial (10 mb) from www.newstarsoccer.com and its commentry update (45 mb) from *www.nssunplugged.com,
Microsoft Windows OneCare Live trial setup file, 
nvidia and realtek latest driver, 
DrWindows -1.4 mb (*www.donationcoder.com/Software/Mouser/DrWindows/index.html), 
DFX enhancer trial for wmp11, winamp 5.2,
avast update, wmp 11, IE 7, winamp 5.32, total commander 7, cheatbook database 2006 or 2007 from cheatbook.de,
__________
i want 
New star soccer 3 trial (10 mb) from www.newstarsoccer.com and its commentry update (45 mb) 

from *www.nssunplugged.com,
Microsoft Windows OneCare Live trial setup file, 
nvidia and realtek latest driver, 
DrWindows -1.4 mb (*www.donationcoder.com/Software/Mouser/DrWindows/index.html), 
DFX enhancer trial for wmp11, winamp 5.2,
avast update, wmp 11, IE 7, winamp 5.32, total commander 7, cheatbook database 2006 or 2007 

from cheatbook.de,


----------



## gsmsikar (Dec 4, 2006)

please give a complete image of a Installation CD, by which we can install all the required FREE & BEST softwares after installing Windows , 
there should be :-
1. office suite
2. anti virus 
3. compression tool
4. media players
5. codec
6. security tool
7. browser
8. burning software
9. personal finance
10. accounting software
11. download managers
12. messengers 
13. torrent applications
14. music player
15. email client
16. software like photoshop
17. software like pagemaker
18. image editors
19. music editors 
20. video editors

etc 

and all the other needfuls but there should not be a single of the same type...

but all the above softwares should be free or open source , so that if a person buy a original windows then installing that Installation CD will install all the required softwares and there will be no piracy... but it should be a one stop installer CD...

Friends, what u all say ?


----------



## jasku (Dec 4, 2006)

Americas Army ....here is the link *bt.armygame.com:6240/torrents/be5c21c9596424defb6df27c051732cfcbceb33f.torrent

Thanks


----------



## tharun518 (Dec 4, 2006)

We wont vista rc1 beta*parcom.pro-networks.org/PROneT-News/WindowsVista.jpg


----------



## tweakyou (Dec 4, 2006)

Fast track on Flash and Corel Suites. 
CD's of free good full version games.
Also provide some tips on programming lang. C++ and Java


----------



## rajat (Dec 4, 2006)

hi can  you include some good 3d screensavers(preferrably full versions....if any such is available free,i dont know actually)

also some e version of any good comics in free e-book section...

thanks


----------



## vinutux (Dec 5, 2006)

UBUNTU 6.10 edgy eft


----------



## amit.sirsi (Dec 6, 2006)

hi please give me avid liquid pro.


----------



## Areeb Khan (Dec 6, 2006)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> @Areeb Khan.... if they listen to you and give all that, (in that January DVD) I will throw you a party.
> 
> Aditya


Be coherent and use your intellect.Do I not know the size of what I have asked?I was just giving some options to empanel from.


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2006)

Please Give us a trial version of windows vista or Full
Fedora Core 6


----------



## Agent001 (Dec 7, 2006)

Please include:
*Empire Earth-II *and nothing else.
plssssss....


----------



## guru (Dec 7, 2006)

Autopatcher XP Nov.


----------



## preethesh.shetty (Dec 8, 2006)

please put some more free 2 play MMO clients.........
suggesting a few names here........
Silkroad Online
Shadowbane
Chronicles of Spellbound
Last Chaos .... etc.


there are still many more out there........ all free
__________


			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> I don't think many people enjoy multiplayer-only games, since very few play in a lan or have unlimited broadband. And even with unlimited BB, the upload speeds are so low, that the game lags. Try to give more single player games than multiplayer.





i totally disagree.........
most people dont play coz many are unaware of such games......... and bcoz of the bad taste left by the mmo's currently in India ( Ragnarok and A3)....and it is a hassle to download the huge game clients at home.......
but there are other games way cooler and much more creative out there.....   


i would prefer u guys putting atleast one good f2p mmo client every month and keep the rest for free single player games


----------



## amandeep2707 (Dec 8, 2006)

Please include Ubuntu 6.10 (edgy eft) (the lateshhhhhhhhht version of Ubuntu)
or
SUSE LINUX 10.2

ME AND MY FRIENDS CRAVE FOR IT AS WE ARE SHIFTING TO LINUX FROM WINDOWS(EVEN AS I HAVE GOT GENUINE WINDOWS).

OUR KIDS WILL PRAISE YOU. PLEAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.................
JUST DO IT (JUST LIKE NIKE).


----------



## guru (Dec 8, 2006)

Auto Patcher XP Nov.2006 Full

*download.softpedia.com/software/os_enhance/AutoPatcher_XP_Nov06_ENU_Full.exe


----------



## yogeshm02 (Dec 8, 2006)

Pleeeeeeeeeease give me, oops us, openSUSE 10.2 full DVD version. You have, on more than one occasion, included full Fedora but not (full) SUSE, and I love it (SUSE).

So, please include openSUSE 10.2
__________


			
				amandeep2707 said:
			
		

> Please include Ubuntu 6.10 (edgy eft) (the lateshhhhhhhhht version of Ubuntu)
> or
> SUSE LINUX 5.1


 You want SUSE LINUX 5.1 for...


----------



## aman_gupta (Dec 8, 2006)

want  cricket 2007 and new movie not an old one
__________
I think auto patcher and vista


----------



## hailgautam (Dec 9, 2006)

can also add sony ericsson updater service (seus)application


----------



## rajeshsondge (Dec 9, 2006)

ubuntu 6.10 (edgy eft)


----------



## Neeraj Singh (Dec 9, 2006)

just give something usefull and not DVD full of games
__________
Can you bring nero back to your cd or dvd........
And full Autopatcher.......And I mean Full.....
What else.....mmmmmm. That's enough Digit has given others softwares


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 9, 2006)

give firefox 3 alpha,some game and movie videos not whole movies and some more machinima song videos.

I wonder how the selection for "softwares u chose this month" in the mag are chosed 
lol some are even not mentioned in the demand section here.

I know u wouldn't give it but plz give the F1 challenge 99-02 F1 2005 mod
If not tell me the reason Raabo  plz


----------



## crazzy_frog (Dec 9, 2006)

me and my friends(ie, the whole of ferozepur cantt) are moving to linux from windows.
*include UBUNTU 6.10 (EDGY EFT)*


----------



## linux_users (Dec 9, 2006)

include ubuntu edgy eft.
it looks very stylish(like me)


----------



## caleb (Dec 10, 2006)

free or demo version of flash player for symbian OS cellphones.


----------



## cooldip10 (Dec 10, 2006)

Windows Media Player 11


----------



## sharabi_boyz (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey Buddies. I think you should include latest version of Ubuntu. i think it is called Edgy Eft.


----------



## drsethi (Dec 10, 2006)

SUSE Linux 10.2
or
Mandriva 2007
XMMS2 0.2 DrHouse
Lost Labyrinth 2.8.0
Hero of Allacrost Demo 0.1.0


----------



## Spawn Freak (Dec 10, 2006)

I want an article to be included in Digit Danuary 07'

Article on "Broadband in India" and types of broadband like DSL,ADSL, ADLS2+.

Also types of modems should be included.


----------



## achute (Dec 10, 2006)

please give Fast track to Flash as pdf or tex or any thing pleaseeeeeeeee


----------



## bigredmachine_arun (Dec 10, 2006)

i desire ubuntu 6.10 (edgy eft) the most.
I have been using ubuntu for 1 yr. I am addicted to it.
Now i need to have a newer version. Please include it in your next issue.

Thanks in advance (only take the thanks if you include ubuntu).


----------



## digital_arun (Dec 10, 2006)

*yeah... ubuntu edgy eft is out. i heard it from friends. please include it.*
*i do not believe that there r so many entries for ubuntu. i think people are shifting to linux from windows. 
by the way, who are you arun??? why did you use my name??? where did you get my name???
please tell
*​


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 10, 2006)

darklord_2007 said:
			
		

> 1}Windows Vista
> 2}Microsoft office 2007
> 3}NFS Carbon



I AGREEEE COMPLETELY TOTALLY ENTIRELY !!!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 11, 2006)

The things I want to get & expect:

Mega Trial Soft:
Trial Version of Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate Edition
Trial Version of Microsoft Office 2007 Professional Plus

Demos:
Trial version of Maya
Trial Version of 3Ds Studio Max 9
Trial Version of Microsoft Expression Web Beta 1 or Frontpage 2007
Trial Version of windvd 8
Trial Version of Adobe Acrobat Pro 8
Trial Version of Adobe Creative Suite
Trial Version of Macromedia Studio or Flash 9 Professional
Trial Version of AutoCad 2007

Free or Open-Source Contents:
All the softwares discussed in the "Fast Track to Open Source Software" In Nov 2006 Issue ( Without The Bulky Firewalls, Dynebolic,OOOs 2 )
Latest Autopatcher Update
Some best Extensions and Themes for FIREFOX 2.xx
Some best Extensions and Themes for Opera 9.xx

Tutorial,e-books, White Papers on:
Flash Pro 8 & Action Scripting
3d animation & Special effects with Maya & 3D Studio Max
Gimp Windows Help File
Nero 7.xx (Ultimate or Premiun Edt.) Help Files (All Features)

Any Free Game from
*www.simsarchive.jumbahost.com/freegames3.php

Or other softs and stuffs requested and selected by my loving forum members
and you Team Digit

It will be better if you give us all the contents into a dual layer DVD-ROM. It will be your X-mass and new year gift to us. 

------------HAPPY NEW YEAR 2007 TO ALL-------------(In Advance


----------



## Auto Mechanic (Dec 11, 2006)

YOU SHOULD INCLUDE UBUNTU EDGY EFT DEFINITELY. IS IS VERY SLEEK ANS S**Y.


----------



## cycleinmars (Dec 11, 2006)

I just like digit to include some video tutorials of any 3d modelling softwares
with the tril version of that package a
and please include a lot of flash games avialable
and  hefty amount of wallpapers,widgets

and after that google series(as january issue may contain googleis) i like to get a series of fastracks with topics like animation modelling (2D 3D)
etc


----------



## coolman.guron (Dec 11, 2006)

say hi to my requests

1. knoppix latisht version
2. various ide for linux
3. java sdk for linux
4. any plugins u can find for beryl
5. fast track to something intresting
n last but not the least the latest update to the cedega engine.
 //thread closed


----------



## prateekparihar (Dec 11, 2006)

Nokia N-gage games download links
__________
The things I want to get & expect:

Demos:
tuneup utilities 2007 
Trial version of Maya
Trial Version of 3Ds Studio Max 9
Trial Version of Microsoft Expression Web Beta 1 or Frontpage 2007
Trial Version of windvd 8
Trial Version of Adobe Acrobat Pro 8
Trial Version of Adobe Creative Suite
Trial Version of Macromedia Studio or Flash 9 Professional
Trial Version of AutoCad 2007
Nokia N-gage games


----------



## Tapomay (Dec 11, 2006)

*Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats*

(*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...70-3AE9-4AEE-8F43-C6BB74CD1466&displaylang=en)




*Windows Vista Product Guide*

(*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...70-3AE9-4AEE-8F43-C6BB74CD1466&displaylang=en)


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 12, 2006)

I suggest u give the game accelerater 4.9 on the cd so that people could learn more about it's pure game environment on windows XP


----------



## mihirvashist (Dec 12, 2006)

FEDORA CORE 6........................ thats it


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Dec 13, 2006)

Latest product of open source CUBE project. They are doing great job.
__________
latest Knoppix distro bootable from DVD would be great.
__________
latest Knoppix distro bootable from DVD would be great.


----------



## SoFtEcH (Dec 13, 2006)

I agreed with topgear , but I don't think that digit can give us Vista Ultimate as a Preview , because Microsoft won't allow us to do so, but may be yah Office 2007 can be added.


----------



## Areeb Khan (Dec 13, 2006)

I think that it will not be appropriate to give a whole linux distro like suse,fedora,knoppix,etc. due to their large size which would require almost a whole DVD.And you all will surely not give just one distro in the DVD since most of the readers will not like that.So what I say is that split the file into 4-5 parts and give one part each month.This will not take too much space on the DVD and the linux fans will get their linux distro.As for the time we are ready to wait to get the linux distro for some months.


----------



## svit_4 (Dec 13, 2006)

A BOOTABLE LINUX VERSION IN DVD(FEDORA,SUSE,DEBIAN,ETC. ANY1) WUD BE SIMPLY GREAT.SINCE I AM UNABLE TO MAKE ANY BOOTABLE CDS MYSELF. I WUD BE THANKFUL FOR PROVIDING ANY LINUX BOOTABLE DISTRO.I AM LIKING LINUX OS. ALSO INCLUDE SOME EYE CANDY LIKE THEMES,DESKTOP ENHANCEMENTS COZ ITS LONG SINCE U HAVE PROVIDED ANY ENHANCEMENTS...


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 13, 2006)

lol just giv me a copy of a good game that has relesed this yr that is over 2 gb
full version i mean


----------



## jatinkompelli (Dec 13, 2006)

Well i want Suse 10.2


----------



## sre06 (Dec 13, 2006)

please include any software by which we can convert macromedia files to video pls dont forget include this this is really needed
..............................................................................................................


----------



## rpawar (Dec 14, 2006)

Dear all 

              Please include the tips and Tricks for Windows xp pro. In january 2007. happy New Year.

regards
ravi


----------



## littlegoku (Dec 14, 2006)

pls include the latest version of PowerDirector.That'll be cooooooool


----------



## deekay.gupta (Dec 14, 2006)

*Please Include OpenSUSE 10.2.*

Please Include OpenSUSE 10.2. 

Please.................

i am dying to try it.

and please give dvd iso. (most people have dvd burner now, common yaar dvd burner isn't a big thing today, dont make me get sucked changing cd's every time).


----------



## The Outsider (Dec 15, 2006)

openSUSE 10.2
or
the just released Fedora Core live cd.


----------



## bkpeerless (Dec 15, 2006)

cricket o7 revew and demo


----------



## dhanusaud (Dec 16, 2006)

8) PLEASE INCLUDE ACDSEE SOFTWARE. FOR MORE INFO VISIT WWW.ACDSEE.COM. IT'S REALLY EXTREME IN MANAGING IMAGES.

*dhanusaud*
dhanu.saud@gmail.com
__________
8) PLEASE INCLUDE ACDSEE SOFTWARE. FOR MORE INFO VISIT WWW.ACDSEE.COM. IT'S REALLY EXTREME IN MANAGING IMAGES.

*dhanusaud*
dhanu.saud@gmail.com
__________
Also, please include article relating to "How to know pirated software??"
and what kind problem we may have to face, after installation of pirated software?

dhanusaud


----------



## Balan K (Dec 16, 2006)

ADOBE After Effects 7.0.1


----------



## pradeepadapa (Dec 16, 2006)

hi man, 

           what do u mean by bypass cyboream client......


----------



## rahul7886 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Digit

Dec Issue Rocks!!!!

I would love to see the follwing things
1) Flash Tutorial
2) *arooh.com free sms messenger
3) Latest version of nokia pc suite


----------



## gargjayesh (Dec 16, 2006)

plz include fc6 64-bit dvd iso on jan's digit dvd plzzzzzz


----------



## Madhav_Rocks (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello

I would like Digit to include some cool games in its jan edition


----------



## vinayaksagar (Dec 16, 2006)

Sir,This is the first time i m mailing a request.... May i request you to add the following softwares & movies
1) Any freeware video converting software, "Microsoft Media Encoder" preferred
2) Updates for Nero 6(if possible) or Nero 7(full version) itself so that i pay for it online
3) Adobe Acrobat reader 8.0(this is free)
4) Microsoft Spy defender
5) Bit Defender, anti-virus software free for home users
6) Any movie like The Top Gun
7) Old hindi movies too like Jhanak Jhanak Payal Baaje

I hope u add it and won`t disappoint me..


----------



## theegod (Dec 17, 2006)

i hear that photoshop cs3 beta is out. hope to see in jan 2007 issue.

thanks!


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 17, 2006)

*Lots of free music- techno, trance etc and like the ones on your DVD interface*

You used to give them earlier regularly. Please give them again.


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 17, 2006)

eventhough they give it, it will be old ones.
they won't waste money on music.


----------



## Panchu (Dec 17, 2006)

Plz try to include a trial version of Adobe After Effects and its tutorial......Plz Plz.......


----------



## vinayaksagar (Dec 17, 2006)

Dear Sir, I also got to know about "Microsoft Media Encoder", may i request you to include it too... Please..............


----------



## sidcool (Dec 17, 2006)

iTunes 7


----------



## theegod (Dec 17, 2006)

yes itunes 7. digit has not given itunes 7 after its release. don't know why.
i was always sure digit will give next month but they didn't. 
a few months back they gave quicktime 7 bundled with itunes but it contained itunes 5 or 6.


----------



## vasudev (Dec 17, 2006)

plz include windows vista os


----------



## SoFtEcH (Dec 18, 2006)

I would recommend Office 2007 and Photoshop CS3 beta , though I downloaded both of them , this will sure help others ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 18, 2006)

More ADS please.
__________


			
				vasudev said:
			
		

> plz include windows vista os


let the number of digit readers= x
price of vista(basic edition)= Rs.10000
digit costs=rs.125
digits profit=125*x-10000*x

CALCULATE FOR YOURSELF.

i dont think they can even include release candidate for licencing issues


----------



## sunaabh (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi,
I'm an architect... Can you please include a few "open source code" based CAD and 3d modelling software too
Thanks


----------



## metric (Dec 18, 2006)

Pls. can you give couple of  latex editor in you jan07 CD/DVD, It's used for preparing notes, I need it desperately and download is big, there are many latex editor for windows and can be downloaded from web, one of them is Lyx editor, and can be downloaded from lyx.org, ndit, is another one of them, Its would also be fine if you give a editor for latex, from your choice.


Hope to see it in the forthcoming CD/DVD
__________
Pls. give latex editor, pls. This one is the  2nd post


----------



## skaarj (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi, Can you please include am amazing video editing software..something like Ulead video Studio, only better. i'M sure many people would benefit from it as everyone nowadays edits some video or the other, be it movies, home vids, etc.


Thanks !!!!!!!


----------



## nedun_cheran (Dec 19, 2006)

dfordigit said:
			
		

> Hi sir,
> 
> Yesterday autopatcher has announced  a huge full november release. It contains windows media player 11, internet explorer 7, and all that we want.
> 
> ...


Dear Friends,
has anybody tried to click the above mentioned link?
if yes, what you have seen?
Great Autopatcher


----------



## manoranjan sahoo (Dec 20, 2006)

plz plz give  acronis true image 10


----------



## niga84 (Dec 21, 2006)

plz include adobe acrobat professional 8.0


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 21, 2006)

Isn't it time that this thread be closed and By Demand for February be opened?


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 21, 2006)

Pls pls pls don't give an atom bomb


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 21, 2006)

FC 6,autopatcher latest.


----------



## ashwin.bhargava (Dec 21, 2006)

I would like to request 

1. Open Source Softwares, especially the Open Source CMS
2. Open Source OS, Linux how to's in deep
3. Why can't we have a dedicated issue of Linux @ Digit?

Thanx!!


----------



## sanddy (Dec 21, 2006)

well frnds if they can give PHOTOSHOP CS3


----------



## niks (Dec 22, 2006)

pls give photo shop cs3, acrobat reader 8 and adobe illustrator cs2 , i do want it and also corel snapfire plus pls pls pls pls pls


----------



## nikunj (Dec 22, 2006)

i had installed ubuntu which u included in april 2006 DVD which i liked very much. i request u to include latest version of ubuntu as i can not download due to low speed, hope u will hear my request.


----------



## gowtham (Dec 22, 2006)

is it possible to give a copy of windows vista trial?
Also please provide a fast track on hacking in the future. If not, atleast tell me a few sites where i can learn a few things


----------



## dhanusaud (Dec 22, 2006)

Urgently required
Photoshop CS2
Corel Draw X3
Adobe Fireworks

I am going to buy them but after trying them by the help of yours.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 22, 2006)

fc6 plz


----------



## sandeep_arsenal (Dec 22, 2006)

Ubuntu 6.10 64 bit


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 22, 2006)

game demos plz and hardware software


----------



## src2206 (Dec 23, 2006)

If possible please include a full version FoxIt PDF converter and editor.

Thank you


----------



## prabhatmohit (Dec 23, 2006)

Nero 7 latest trail version
photoshop CS 3 BETA


----------



## friend_foru2121 (Dec 23, 2006)

plz include tutorial on adobe photoshop


----------



## prakhar18 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Digit January 2007*

hi

i want latest autopatcher full version..Hotfixes and windows pro sp 2 updates..Some full version games..


----------



## Sasi Kumar (Dec 23, 2006)

How about Fast Track on *Flash 8* with *action scripts.*


----------



## dhanusaud (Dec 25, 2006)

Adobe Photoshop C3
Corel Graphics Sutie X3
Adobe Acrobat 8.0
No need to include Windows Vista
No nee to include Office 2007

System requirement for Windows Vista & Office 2007 is
Minimum RAM 1GB
Processor Pentium 4 2.5 Gzh or above, including this windows vista requirers web activation in every 6 months, thus it is not possible to pirated Windows Vista or Office 2007.

Hi guys don't demand more, digit is genius will include best software for our PC.

Hope all of you understand.

Saud Ji


----------



## 24online (Dec 25, 2006)

System requirement for Windows Vista & Office 2007 is
Minimum RAM 1GB

Wrong man. who told u ???

I use on 512 MB ram with Vista and office 2007. no problem at all...


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 25, 2006)

Its the 25th and still no preview thread and strangely even this thread has not been closed. I want this thread closed, Feburary thread opened and preview for January posted


----------



## nikunj (Dec 25, 2006)

pls include open soure linux distro. pls include fedora core latest or ubuntu latest


----------



## redhat (Dec 27, 2006)

I know its late, but please please please try and include Adobe Acrobat Reader 8 proffesional Trial.


----------



## dhanusaud (Dec 27, 2006)

Funny demand more.

Please include Vista Themes instead Windows Vista.
No matter you can include Office 2007, available for download at www.microsoft.com

Check it out.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 27, 2006)

PLz include some HD videos of Crysis as it takes ages to download some 200mb nd 300mb videos. Plx include atleast 4 or 5 of them.


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 27, 2006)

redhat said:
			
		

> I know its late, but please please please try and include A*dobe Acrobat Reader 8 proffesional Trial*.



Aye wats that

There are 2 softwares dude
Adobe Reader (Freeware)
Adobe Acrobat Professional (U get a trial for it)


----------



## harikatt (Dec 27, 2006)

i think,, it will be good if added making of games tutorials and trial tools ,, to learn on game developing techniques.


----------



## sam3891 (Dec 27, 2006)

Can anyone please review the Archos 604 Wi-Fi video player?


----------



## amit9815 (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi,
I would like to request that a Linux destro be included in the january edition of Digit. Be it SUSE, Ubuntu or Fedora core. Some of us unfortunate dail-up users just can not download a destro. I hope my plea won't go in vain.

And please do not include a live version of linux.

Warm regard,
Amit


----------



## ProDemon (Dec 28, 2006)

All essential software updates/service packs ( OS+programs)

Must have freewares ( Spybot,picasa... )

Adobe CS3 demo


----------



## Ashishpurna Burhagohain (Dec 28, 2006)

Please include America's Army version 2.7 whenever possible. May be in Feb 2007.


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Dec 28, 2006)

*gparted LIVE CD* ISO please.


----------



## vikas_patil60 (Dec 28, 2006)

I am looking for

Microsoft Windows Vista RC 2


----------



## nikunj (Dec 28, 2006)

u included linux review in september but u r not giving its OS pls include ubuntu 6.10 and fedora core 6 in janurary or february. if possible include all famous linux distro in DVD in feb.


----------



## mixotech (Dec 29, 2006)

digit digit please give office 2007 & Vista ....... Trial , Beta Full V.. anything will do. Please na digit ,pleasssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mehta708 (Dec 29, 2006)

microsoft office 2007 trial 60 days.


----------



## guru (Dec 29, 2006)

Solaris 10 available free of cost and works on x86 machine 

Link : *www.sun.com/software/solaris/get.jsp


----------



## sourav_digit (Dec 29, 2006)

Freinds What About Windows Media Player 11,
Coooooool Microsoft Office 2007 60 Days Trial
Winamp 5.32
Real Player 10.5
Quick Time 7
Add Some Desktop Enchaments Items
From Last Couple Of Issues U Dont Add Desktop Enchaments
Autopatcher December..???
Some Antivirus
__________
PLzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...10000000 times 
NEROOOO PLZZ NEROO DIGIT PLZ NEROOOO


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 30, 2006)

why this thread is not locked at, two days back jan preview has been posted, yet demand for jan is continuing.

more over there is no need for demand posts as at least 90% times we dont get what we demand and they follow there own intincts.


----------



## anoopkammaran (Dec 31, 2006)

I would like you to include:

Office 2007 evaluation
Windows Vista Beta


----------



## harmu.com (Jan 1, 2007)

can you give us some tools for webmasters, that will help a website prosper..........thanks,,,,,,


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 1, 2007)

Why are you guys posting ur replies now
when the jan magzine is already being sold out


----------



## harmu.com (Jan 1, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> Why are you guys posting ur replies now
> when the jan magzine is already being sold out



oops.........sorry.......foreword this post the next issue,


----------



## RajivKumar123456 (Jan 2, 2007)

Plz provide "Autopatcher" Full Programm, which is about 350 MB so we dial up user are uable to download the Autopatcher. plz provide it on your CD/DVD as soon as possible.


----------

